# Fast dispensing shot.



## Lukew_smith (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello...

I recently purchased a new gaggia classic however since turning it on for the first time I have been baffled by rate that my espresso shot is being dispensed.

I have searched the net, asked fellow gaggia owners and even badgered my local coffee shop but have not yet found an answer. Correct me if I am wrong but the perfect double shot should take roughly 25sec to pour, but for some reason my machine blasts it out in about 15-20.

I have played around with the grinder, the amount of coffee used, how hard I temper the coffee and even changed the supplier of bean without jeopardising quality. However frustratingly have not managed to gain any consistency with my espresso making skills.

Is this something that I am going to have to live with, or is there answer to my quick pouring coffee?

Any words of advice or suggestions where I may be able to find the answer will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks. Luke.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

OK, what grinder are you using?

What beans are you using, and when were they roasted?

Are you using the pressurised basket or have you go a normal one? (A pressurised basket will have a kind of black plastic hole in the bottom of it that forces crema even if you have a bad grind or stale coffee, a standard will just have lots of little holes at the bottom of it).

Dont panic, espresso is a hard beast to master but you are always learning and you will get there


----------



## Lukew_smith (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for the reply.

Im using both of the baskets you mentioned, neither make difference on how quickly it's dispensed. Which one is best?

My grinder is a Bodrum Bistro (http://www.bodum.com/gb/en-us/shop/detail/10903-01UK/?navid=59), one that was highly recommended.

I purchase my coffee from a local roaster that supplies a lot of the local cafe's and pubs in the area. Will the date that it is roasted make a huge difference? I assumed that as long as I didn't buy it off the shelf in the supermarket I should be ok.

Cheers. L


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The pressurised basket will always give you a quick pour as it regulates the flow and forces the crema.

Use the standard basket for best results.

The age of the coffee really does matter, a lot of roasters say they roast freshly but what does it mean? It could be anything up to 3 months or more! It could also be low quality beans, as a lot of cafes and pubs buy cheap beans in bulk. The older the beans are the tighter you have to grind, and the more flavour you loose as they go stale. Personally I wouldn't use anything over 4 weeks old, 5 at a push. If you do you need to tighten the grind to compensate for this.

I hate to say it but that grinder doesn't look anywhere near good enough for espresso either. Does it have a blade or burrs? With espresso you need to be able to grind fairly consistently which a lot of cheap grinders just cannot do, hence you get uneven extractions and this could also lead to the shot pulling too quick. The general entry level grinders recommended on the forum are the Porlex hand grinder for about £35 or the Iberital MC2 which is about £130+Vat.

Do you know roughly how many grams you are using per double shot? Try and tighten the grind more and increase the amount of coffee a bit and see if that slows the shot down. Try and find out when that coffee was roasted too, if the roaster wont give you a roast date then ditch them and buy from one who will - theres a logn list on the beans subforum here.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

There's another thread running concurrently on exactly the same issue.

The grinder is the problem. It won't grind fine enough or accurately enough for espresso, simple as that.

Apart from manual grinders, the cheapest grinder we know of that works for espresso in the Iberital MC2, £114 + VAT. Ugly though it is, it works.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Unfortunately Luke, the grinder is probably not up to the job, you really need to look at an mc2 or ascoaso i1 at the VERY least or go up to a eureka mignon or a second hand commercial, that way you will definitely start to see results. The bodum is just not good enough


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

When you say you've tried both the baskets, I think you're referring to is the single and double. If I remember correctly, new Gaggia's only have pressurised baskets. I would source a new set of standard baskets first (only a few quid). Provide photos to be certain.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> When you say you've tried both the baskets, I think you're referring to is the single and double. If I remember correctly, new Gaggia's only have pressurised baskets. I would source a new set of standard baskets first (only a few quid). Provide photos to be certain.


I was wandering this. Check the bottom of the baskets and compare to my description earlier, or post pics if you aren't sure.


----------

